

Photoshop for iPad Live Demo [video] - davidedicillo
http://www.photographybay.com/2011/03/30/photoshop-for-ipad-live-demo/

======
mwill
My last experience with Photoshop was CS2, is that layer animation a feature
in the desktop version?

Also tomlin mentions Dreamweaver, I think Adobe has the talent behind them to
build a high quality IDE for web development. Consider the amount of small web
shops out there doing work for clients, designing sites in Photoshop, then
turning straight to a different, non Adobe editor to actually develop these
sites.

If Adobe came out with an editor to match TextMate, and a development
environment targeted at these web shops and hobbyist, they'd make it so a web
dev never has to leave Adobe products to take a rails app or wordpress theme
or whatever. Surely there's a market for this?

Or maybe I'm giving Adobe too much credit.

~~~
splatcollision
That layer animation is new in this iPad demo version of photoshop.

The UI looks rather incomplete, more like a technology demo, but kudos to
Adobe for taking the core problem of photo manipulation and making it quite
usable on iPad.

------
iag
That demo is such epic FAIL because it would've looked a million times better
if they just had a TV-out.

Gosh... the colors so are washed out that you can see any of the amazing
colors, hell you can't even read the buttons at times! I cringed at the sight
of the reflection of the camera on the screen. *shrug

Come on Adobe... you can do better than this!

------
tomlin
Impressive. Now they just need to make a non-crappy, standards-based, express
version of Dreamweaver (calling it something else might help) for iPad, add
integration with Dropbox and/or WordPress and Adobe's got a game changer.

Mom / small business owner / hobbyist creates own website from couch? Check.

~~~
rapind
Mom can make her website form the couch using <http://www.weebly.com/> and
it'll probably look better than what she just did in Dreamweaver.

~~~
tomlin
The product I just described doesn't exist, and Weebly is better already? I
used the word _Dreamweaver_ , but also mentioned that it would probably be a
bad name for it for obvious reasons.

What Weebly wouldn't have is tight Photoshop to _Dreamweaver_ (again, you can
go ahead and imagine another Adobe product in place of Dreamweaver)
integration, making what I described much more appealing on a device where you
expect a fluid experience.

------
abuzzooz
I'm not a designer, but my limited experience with Photoshop et al. is that
you really need the precision of a mouse pointer for single-pixel-resolution
manipulations.

Can someone with more experience chime in and explain whether Photoshop on a
tablet is really useful?

~~~
roc
The iPad can zoom in and out so quickly, it becomes a far better solution to
have a constant 'brush size', but use zooming to effect the difference between
fine and broad strokes on an image [1].

Several of the photo manipulation apps on the iPad already do this and it's
far superior to selecting brush widths, to say nothing of obviating the
precision problem [2].

In short, the screen size of the iPad is more a roadblock to its being a
_replacement_ for desktop photoshop. Though its portability, comfort and the
ability to focus would be a huge advantage for anything in the
sketch/draft/mockup stages of work.

And the lack of (true) pressure sensitivity makes the iPad a non-starter as a
wacom-replacement. I suspect this could be solved by a bluetooth stylus. But
the iPad alone is simply insufficient for many wacom tablet uses.

[1] e.g. the 'brush' always applies the selected effect to the area of the
image under your finger. If you wanted more fine-grain accuracy, you zoom the
entire image, so that the number of image pixels covered by your finger is
reduced.

[2] Which, at a fixed resolution, absolutely was and is a problem.

------
hrktb
video didn't play on my ipad

youtube version: <http://m.youtube.com/index?#/watch?v=6O4vdxJz6tE>

~~~
gizmani
Oh the irony...

------
antidaily
Looks like a pile of shit in my opinion. Call it something else if you're not
even going to try and include some semblance of the Photoshop toolbar.

~~~
pagliara
I agree. Looks more like a flashy demo than anything remotely resembling a
usable graphic art application. While interesting, I see no value in the 3D
layers feature.

------
callmeed
Will it be $699 like the desktop version of Photoshop?

------
charlieussery
really cool that adobe spends time on an ipad app when their mac version is
extremely slow and bloated

